# Photo: auriculata 'Betong Sarawak'



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a really exotic plant. It is very touchy having died down and come back several times. Right now it is in pH 7.0 and doing fine. But, tomorrow, who knows?? This plant is very touchy here.
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

These are more color corrected photos. They do better justice, showing how the plant really looks. It is one spectacular plant. Seems to like a neutral pH.
Bill


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the most extraordinary IMO!


----------

